# Does cube size really matter?



## Bruce6335 (May 2, 2013)

I dont want any links to crazybadcubers video I want to know in your experience have you had better averages with bigger or smaller cubes?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 2, 2013)

I think you would get better averages on the size you're used to cubing with, unless your hands don't hold the cube well since it's too big or small.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 2, 2013)

Yes you really think you'll get equal times with regular 57, 42, and crazy foot?


----------



## cuber952 (May 2, 2013)

As said above If you compare cubes like that then yes it will make a huge difference. I am going to guess you mean more between the 55mm and 57mm Zhanchi. The 2mm surprisingly makes a huge difference in the cube. However I do not think it will make a big difference in time. It would just depend on which one you have gotten used to.


----------



## uniacto (May 2, 2013)

57 mm Guhong: 15.94 ao5
55mm Zhanchi: 16.30 ao5
50mm Zhanchi: 15.19 ao5

no.


----------



## a small kitten (May 2, 2013)

It matters a lot for me. I mainly do OH and the 55mm ZhanChi completely changed the way I move and practice.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 2, 2013)

I use the 55mm ZhanChi. I find I get slightly faster average times with them than the 57mm.
I'm also nearly as fast with the 42mm and I'm within 2sec of my global average with a Rubik store bought.

Clearly as my turning speed decreases my look ahead improves greatly.



uniacto said:


> 57 mm Guhong: 15.94 ao5
> 55mm Zhanchi: 16.30 ao5
> 50mm Zhanchi: 15.19 ao5
> 
> no.



ao5 are not enough to go on. ao100?


----------



## applemobile (May 2, 2013)

56mm is the perfect size. Why won't anyone listen.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 2, 2013)

It affects your times if you're not used to using multiple sizes. As a person who's used a 57mm cube for the year and a half that I've been cubing, I can tell you I average over 15 with a 55mm cube, and sub13 with a cube I'm used to.


----------



## emolover (May 2, 2013)

It's not the size of the pe- I mean cube that matters, it is how you use it.


----------



## applemobile (May 2, 2013)

emolover said:


> It's not the size of the pe- I mean cube that matters, it is how you use it.



Yeah, if you have a huge one you are wasting your time if you are just going to spin it round.


----------



## Ellsming (May 2, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Yeah, if you have a huge one you are wasting your time if you are just going to spin it round.



Precisely. It also depends on technique - some people are better with bigger, some people are better with smaller. And then there's a matter of lubricant...


----------



## Isaac Paurus (May 2, 2013)

i would love to see someone use the crazy foot cube as their main. 

back on topic, i prefer 57mm, although 55mm are nice. i used to use a 50mm, but i have really awkwardly large hands/fingers so it didnt work to well for me.


----------



## Lid (May 2, 2013)

applemobile said:


> 56mm is the perfect size. Why won't anyone listen.


LingYuns are 56mm ...


----------



## applemobile (May 2, 2013)

Lid said:


> LingYuns are 56mm ...




I know, and its absolutely perfect.


----------



## PianoCube (May 2, 2013)

My main is a regular 55mm ZhanChi. After a few hundreds solves it became much smoother than my 57mm Lubix ZhanChi was after a few thousands solves.
So, I use the 55mm just because I like the feel of it better, not the size.


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2013)

LingYun size is the perfect size for me. GuHong/ ZhanChi is too big and feels uncomfortable. Mini-size is just a waste of time IMO...


----------



## GoofyG (Dec 31, 2013)

This is a good point.


cube-o-holic said:


> I use the 55mm ZhanChi. I find I get slightly faster average times with them than the 57mm.
> I'm also nearly as fast with the 42mm and I'm within 2sec of my global average with a Rubik store bought.
> 
> Clearly as my turning speed decreases my look ahead improves greatly.
> ...


However, that many may not be necessary. I think at least 30 would be safe enough to make a fair representation. However, still, with more data, a more accurate representation could result.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd complain about thread bumping, but


applemobile said:


> Yeah, if you have a huge one you are wasting your time if you are just going to spin it round.


This almost made me spit my drink out for a second time so I guess that's okay 

On topic: 55mm seems to be a sweet spot for me in both TH and OH solving


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I'd complain about thread bumping, but
> 
> This almost made me spit my drink out for a second time so I guess that's okay
> 
> On topic: 55mm seems to be a sweet spot for me in both TH and OH solving



I agree, I feel like my 55mm is far smoother and more stable. I feel like the plastic is better..


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 31, 2013)

I also agree that 55mm seems to move better but is too small for my two handed.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I agree, I feel like my 55mm is far smoother and more stable. I feel like the plastic is better..


If you're talking Zhanchi, I agree. I have all the Zhanchi sizes and they feel so different. The 55mm feels so much nicer than the others, and the 50mm is roughest.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 1, 2014)

lol i think like 53-60 or so doesnt matter you can get used to it but everything else will probably be just too big or small for your hands so you just cant get used to it.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 1, 2014)

If you gave me a 55 mm zhanchi, it would take me a day of two for me to adjust my turning style, then I would get the same times as usual, yet with a 50 mm I would not be able to adjust with any amount of time, with 60 mm I may be able to do that yet it would probably be like the 50mm


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> If you're talking Zhanchi, I agree. I have all the Zhanchi sizes and they feel so different. The 55mm feels so much nicer than the others, and the 50mm is roughest.



I was. Apparently they feel like the original plastic Zhanchis.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 1, 2014)

I feel like cubes the size of the ling yun are kinda small for me, thus making me spin the middle layer a bit/ over spinning it. Zhan chi size seems perfect (57 i believe according to lightake) for average size hands IMO.


----------



## rj (Jan 1, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> If you gave me a 55 mm zhanchi, it would take me a day of two for me to adjust my turning style, then I would get the same times as usual, yet with a 50 mm I would not be able to adjust with any amount of time, with 60 mm I may be able to do that yet it would probably be like the 50mm



I used to have a 50mm, and it was so friggin' smooth. I think I have a review on my YT channel.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jan 1, 2014)

Personality I feel 2H it's not to much different, I have to consider I have two different stickers on the cubes (half brights on one, normal standard on the other) so color recognition might affect the times. 
I do think that with the smaller cube I can look ahead better but it evens out because I get lock ups or It's to small to do finger tricks well.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2014)

rj said:


> I used to have a 50mm, and it was so friggin' smooth. I think I have a review on my YT channel.


Mine sucks. I had to glue the corner stalks to stop it catching and tearing itself apart. It was still rough as hell, so I sanded all the pointed bits one by one to try to improve it. Now there's no points left to sand, and it's still rough as hell, even when soaked in Traxxas 50k. It's been one of the hardest cubes to make half-decent. Such a disappointment compared to the excellent 55mm, since 50mm is a perfect size for a travel cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 1, 2014)

applemobile said:


> 56mm is the perfect size. Why won't anyone listen.



Haha I love 56mm so much. Fits my hands so well.

Although funnily enough, I get the same times on:
a 57mm Fangshi
a 57mm Zhanchi
a 56mm SuLong
a 46mm LingLong

Which is surprising to me especially with the 46mm. so IDK.

I also agree, I've felt several 55mm Zhanchis and they're all been really buttery and quite a bit different from the 57s.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Mine sucks. I had to glue the corner stalks to stop it catching and tearing itself apart. It was still rough as hell, so I sanded all the pointed bits one by one to try to improve it. Now there's no points left to sand, and it's still rough as hell, even when soaked in Traxxas 50k. It's been one of the hardest cubes to make half-decent. Such a disappointment compared to the excellent 55mm, since 50mm is a perfect size for a travel cube.



Mine is pretty good  rougher than my 55mm but it isn't horrible.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 2, 2014)

i dont quite remember what a standard zhanchi felt like but i remember it feeling quite clacky and my 50mm feels very clacky but if feels a bit too clacky


----------



## Escher (Jan 2, 2014)

From my experience, 190mm is just about perfect.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

Escher said:


> From my experience, 190mm is just about perfect.



I like 185 better. 



Spoiler



But seriously, 56


----------



## kcl (Jan 2, 2014)

Honestly I never figured out why people complained about the large size of the CX3. Wow, a whopping 1mm larger. I honestly didn't even notice when I got the cube. However, anything smaller than 57 is noticeable. I can't stand much less than 55. I love 55mm Zhanchis though.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Jan 2, 2014)

Personally I feel like cube size just depends on what you are used to like AlexMaass said. If I go straight from my main which is a 57mm Zhanchi to my 54.6mm Fangshi Illusion my times are usually a few seconds slower due to fumbling around with the smaller cube. But then again maybe it is my color recognition on the illusion...


----------

